# Our new Shelter Dog... Lab/Rott-Pit Mix??



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I posted about my new foster dog, Jodie, last night and also mentioned that James fell in love with one of the shelter dogs at the SPCA Kennels. Well here he is. His mother was a Chocolate Lab, but we do not know what his father was. We have been really thinking that he looks to have some Rottie in him, but we are not sure if it is Rottie or Pittie. 

He will be 2 years old around Feb-March. He is so well tempered and a gentle giant. The SPCA had him since he was 1 week old with his mother and sisters. One of his sister's was adopted by a DEA Agent and she is about to graduate to become a DEA agent. All the siblings were very smart. Sampson is very smart too. He lived his life in a Kennel... for 2 years...and now he's free and loving it. Here he is, let me know what you all think about him... Rott or Pit dad?




























I have OFFICIALLY been demoted to the back seat...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

First off - what an absolutely stunning animal. I would have been in love as well, especially with a winning personality.

I'd say Rott/Lab. His head and face structure lends more to a Rottie's typical looks.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay... I needed to post the rest of the pics... he is such a WONDERFUL DOG!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I'd say Rott/Lab. His head and face structure lends more to a Rottie's typical looks.


I agree. His facial structure does look Rottie, also he has the "Rottie fur" along his back, which tends to be a little wavy and wirey feeling, not as soft as the rest of the fur.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks alot for letting me know you all. That is what I thought... a rottie mix, how great, he is beautiful. I was talking to CiCi, the lady that take care of everything there, and she told me about his mother Dolly Rose, and right away I remembered who she was and who he and his sister were. I used to go and walk them and play with them when they were pups, they had terrible Demodectic mange... but look at him now, he is a thing of beauty.

And he is soooo spoiled now lol.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

He is stunnnnnnnnning


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised such a good looking dog was not adopted for 2 years! lol


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I'm surprised such a good looking dog was not adopted for 2 years! lol


I know!!! 
I think the biggest problem around my parts is that people don't like a dog unless it is small enough to fit in your hand or it can have it's ears chopped down to the bare minimum and supposedly have "locking jaws". Just to note... I have nothing against Pitties, i love them, but around here people only get them for looks and not for great companionship, I'm just trying to make a point.

Along with Sampson, there are so many other dogs at the SPCA that need forever homes... they have over 50 right now and they all deserve great homes. Sampson just got very lucky... it was his day and he sure did shine. I wish I could just have them all.

Well to UPDATE on how Sampson is doing on his third day, he is doing great during the day. We have been spending lots of one on one with him, and he is so glued to James. Today he went to work with him up until 1:00pm and then I went and picked him up so he could play here at my house. He is allowed inside here at my house at all times no matter what and he loves it, but at James house, his parents forbid any animal stepping foot in their house. It really upsets me, but some ppl are different. So with that, he had a really loud and whiney night last night, crying and crying for James. He is just going to have to get used to the fact that during the day he does what he wants and has fun, but at night he needs to be quiet and sleep in the back. Other than that, he is a dream.
Nessa - Guera - Sampson - Jodie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I am the opposite, I see pit in the face. What ever Samson is? He is a gorgeous dog. I love the nice big heads. Not that I am partial. He has the little wrinkle on his head and around his mouth that always make me think Pit. he looks like a blast. I love the driving in the car with Dad picture. He looks like he is saying.... "Are we there yet, dad, Huh?" Is that in your yard? I am so jealous. My dogs just asked it they can move in with you.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL I am the opposite, I see pit in the face. What ever Samson is? He is a gorgeous dog. I love the nice big heads. Not that I am partial. He has the little wrinkle on his head and around his mouth that always make me think Pit. he looks like a blast. I_* love the driving in the car with Dad picture*_. He looks like he is saying.... "Are we there yet, dad, Huh?" _*Is that in your yard?*_ I am so jealous. My dogs just asked it they can move in with you.


LoL, at first I was so set that he was part Pit, but I swear everytime I see him I see more Rottie. Who knows?! hehe, he still is amazing. He really is a blast, and that pic is one of my fav's too, he is soo in love with James... I'm glad James finally knows the feeling of loving your pet so strongly and getting the love and appreciation back.

Yes Inga that is my yard. I have been very lucky to grow up in a country setting and out of the city limits. We have about 2 acres, that was the back yard we were playing in. When we got to my house I dont think Sampson knew what to do at first when we let him loose in the yard. After he realized it was okay, he was off in a flash. And you can bring your dogs over anytime lol... there is enough room for everyone.
Thanks you all for the comments... I will be posting more pics soon, new dog... new picture sickness.
Nessa - Guera - Sampson - Jodie


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

He isss pretty..very pretty....Looks sorta like my Dozer..Which is Mastiff/LAb mix..


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I love that picture too Digitsmom. At first glance I thought his nose was pink. I just laughed when I looked closer to see it was his tongue. Hey, I am getting old. Dozer is also a very handsome dog. I am so partial to the black dogs with big heads what can I say...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

digits mama said:


> He isss pretty..very pretty....Looks sorta like my Dozer..Which is Mastiff/LAb mix..


Oh hehe look at him! He is a cutie. I too love dogs with big broad heads, they just look so majestic. They do look alike, but I just know there can't be Mastiff in him lol, he is full grown and no where near Mastiff height or weight unfortunately lol. He is short but built. Thanks for sharing your picture of Dozer with me digits mama!


----------

